# Ribbon Colors



## JustDressageIt

What are the colors of ribbons for placings where you live? 
For me in Canada it's:

First = red
Second = blue
Third = white
Fourth = yellow
Fifth = green
Sixth = purple


----------



## mell

1st:blue
2nd:red
3rd:white
we dont normally have 4th and 5th etc, only at pony club and interschools but it seems like they change the 4th and 5th colour depending on the event :shock: 

champion:blue, red, white.
reserve:usually green
supreme: purple


----------



## tim

1st blue
2nd red
3rd yellow
4th white
5th pink
6th green


----------



## twinkle_toes

first : blue
second: red
third: yellow
fourth: white
fifth: pink
sixth: green

usually dont give out next two but when they do
seventh: purple
8th: brown


----------



## regardinghorses

At hunter (schooling and rated) and 4-H shows in the PA/OH area, the colors go

1 blue
2 red
3 yellow
4 white
5 pink
6 green

4-H goes to 8th place with 7 purple and 8 brown


----------



## Harlee rides horses

First=blue
second=red
third=yellow
fourth=white
fifth=pink
sixth=green
seventh=purple
eighth=brown.


----------



## mlkarel2010

This is how my 4-H does it..... but they rank by scores not places most of the time

1st: Purple
2nd: Blue
3rd: Red
4th: Yellow
5th: White

I think it's interesting that purple is so high for around here and so low for the rest of you....


----------



## Kyani

In the UK...

1st - Red 
2nd - Blue 
3rd - Yellow 
4th - White 
5th - Green 
6th - Maroon
7th - Pale Green
8th - Tan
9th - Brown
10th - Grey

(had to look up the last few!)


----------



## brittx6x6

1=blue
2=red
3=yellow
4=white
5=pink
6=green
7=purple
8=brown
9=black/sometimes grey
10=light blue


----------



## my2geldings

Im with dressage it but will add

7-pink
8-brown


----------



## buckaroo2010

here in Georgia its

1st-Blue/light blue
2nd-Red/pink
3rd-Yellow/brown
4th-White/black or Grey
5th-Dark pink/red


----------



## groovy gurl

here in canada it's

red 1
bluw 2
white 3
yelow 4
green 5
pink 6

they don't usualy give out more but 8th in usually brown lol


----------



## Bugabo

Some shows I go to go to 10th but most only to sixth

Champion- Blue, Red, Yellow
Resverve Champion- Red, Yellow, White
First- Blue
Second- Red
Third- Yellow
Fourth- White
Fifth- Pink
Sixth- Green
Seventh- Purple
Eighth- Brown
Ninth- Silver
Tenth- Light Blue


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

For Australia its:

1st - blue
2nd - red
3rd - white
4th - blue
after that im a little hazy (havent won anything below fourth!!)

its funny comparing something as direagarded as this! i knew for new zealand first is red (we bought a horse from there), never really thought about the rest of the world!!


----------



## Magic

here: I found a site (about.com) and it had all the ribbons of the different countries on it: 



United States	Canada	Britain	Australia
1 Blue Red Red Blue
2 Red Blue Blue Red
3 Yellow White Yellow White
4 White Yellow White Yellow
5 Pink Green Green Brown
6 Green Pink	Maroon *
7 Purple Brown Pale Green *
8 Brown Maroon Tan *
9 Gray Gray Brown *
10 Pale Blue Pale Blue Grey *


----------



## twodozenroses

1st= red
2nd= blue
3rd= yellow
4th= green


----------

